# UK Driving License



## Dozza (Feb 17, 2009)

Advise Required Please

Do I need to notify the DVLA that I am moving out of the UK for the purpose of my address change on my driving license?

I dont have another UK address to associate myself with, just sold our old house, so living in rented accomodation until we relocate in 1 weeks time


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

No.

Well I never did...


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Not required, you can only have a UK address on your driving license, so an international address can't be recorded. There is a small section on this on the DVLA website.

You should however get an international driving license before you come out to be able to rent a car (up until you have your residence visa).


----------

